
Saving Private Windows - tzury
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/06/saving-private-windows/
======
bediger
This doesn't read like reporting or editorializing, it reads like sports-page-
writing, the ugly mishmash of unholy love and a thesaurus.

~~~
ghurlman
Ditto - good Lord, I couldn't make it through the first paragraph.

